# Advice please.



## GingerNinja (Oct 22, 2010)

After months reading the entire stock of W H Smith, looking at reviews etc. on internet, travelling half way across the country, Mrs. B. has finally decided what motorhome she would like. An Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840SE. Can anyone please give me any advice, like what to look for when buying, insurance, servicing etc., anything would be appreciated.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

A very long answer needed. Try starting by reading this:-

Beginners guide

Trevor


----------

